# Purina Pro Plan Sport



## Lilo_vom_Haus_Weislogel (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone feeding the Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20 to their dogs? Was debating on switching from Taste of the Wild.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Dog food is always a touchy subject. My problem is what company can you really trust any more? And I know I am not capable financially or physically of making dog food, I would be too worried not doing it right enough. 

That is what I am switching to. I was on Nutro Puppy Ultra for over 10months and got a bad batch or something so went with Pro Plan Savor Shredded Chicken and rice (big mistake they like to pick out the shredded pieces so going to start a slow switch from that to the Pro Plan Sport 30/20. Plus the local store had a 10% extra bag and it was on sale. 

I had (years ago) a beautifully breed dog that the breeder had her dogs on Pro Plan when it was just Pro Plan or Pro Plan puppy so I felt safe going there plus I ran into a lady at Costco who said her husband was a veterinarian and uses Purina Pro Plan. That her husband said they had the science to back it up. 

Will probably go down to Purina Dog Chow Complete once all the dogs are old enough and the one we took in is back to where she should be from being on the street and gets all her muscles and natural body fat back. I have been told it will take time and to keep her on a high quality puppy food until then even though she is 1 to 2 years old.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Victor or Sport Dog Food are both reasonably priced and better quality that Purina. I was just recently informed that Sport Dog Food uses ethoxyquin as a preservative for their fish meal, so I would stick to the other proteins until they change that. 

Pro Plan's ingredient list is pretty horrendous...

Chicken, Corn Gluten Meal, Brewers Rice, Animal Fat Preserved with Mixed-Tocopherols (Form of Vitamin E), Poultry By-Product Meal (Natural Source of Glucosamine), Whole Grain Corn, Corn Germ Meal, Fish Meal (Natural Source of Glucosamine), Animal Digest, Fish Oil, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Phosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Garlic Oil, Folic Acid, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Biotin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Sodium Selenite.

You are paying a lot of money for corn, rice and by-product meal. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote: Pro Plan's ingredient list is pretty horrendous...

Chicken, Corn Gluten Meal, Brewers Rice,* Animal Fat *Preserved with Mixed-Tocopherols (Form of Vitamin E), Poultry By-Product Meal (Natural Source of Glucosamine), Whole Grain Corn, Corn Germ Meal, *Fish Meal(WHAT fish???)* (Natural Source of Glucosamine),* Animal Digest*, Fish Oil, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Phosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Garlic Oil, Folic Acid, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Biotin, *Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complexsurprise *(Source of Vitamin K Activity), Sodium Selenite.

You are paying a lot of money for corn, rice and by-product meal. Not worth it in my opinion.[/QUOTE]

Agree with Gypsy. I personally would never feed a Purina product.
I'd choose a higher quality food!

Appendix - Dog Food Samples Used in CVM Pentobarbital Surveys and Analytical Results = “There appear to be associations between rendered or hydrolyzed ingredients and the presence of pentobarbital in dog food. The ingredients Meat and Bone Meal (MBM), Beef and Bone Meal (BBM), *Animal Fat* (AF), and *Animal Digest (AD)* are rendered or hydrolyzed *from animal sources that could include euthanized animals*”.
As of yet, I have not seen this statement recanted or re-vised.


Purina:

















Moms


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

GypsyGhost said:


> Victor or Sport Dog Food are both reasonably priced and better quality that Purina. I was just recently informed that Sport Dog Food uses ethoxyquin as a preservative for their fish meal, so I would stick to the other proteins until they change that.
> 
> Pro Plan's ingredient list is pretty horrendous...
> 
> ...



I spoke with their customer service (always super responsive) and the traces of ethoxyquin are eliminated as of 1/25. I think they're having an Amazon sale on the GF beef for $1/lb.

Victor is also in my rotation and it's great too.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> I spoke with their customer service (always super responsive) and the traces of ethoxyquin are eliminated as of 1/25. I think they're having an Amazon sale on the GF beef for $1/lb.
> 
> Victor is also in my rotation and it's great too.


Oh that's wonderful! I can add the whitefish back into my rotation then! Thanks for sharing! I snatched one of those on sale beef bags so fast yesterday, lol.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

Well I opened the pro plan sport 32/20 to start a slow transition and no one seems to like it?

Makes me wonder if the other pro plan has sugar or something more desirable to them or if the Pro Plan Sport is just not good?

I haven't seen my dogs do this. At least my 3 haven't tried it on the other 2 that are my kids but I might give up and return it and go back to the other Pro Plan. Any ideas?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Something other than a Purina product.

Trust worthy ingredients: Acana, Nature's Variety, Fromms, Nauture's Logic.

Moms


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

CarrieJo said:


> Well I opened the pro plan sport 32/20 to start a slow transition and no one seems to like it?
> 
> Makes me wonder if the other pro plan has sugar or something more desirable to them or if the Pro Plan Sport is just not good?
> 
> I haven't seen my dogs do this. At least my 3 haven't tried it on the other 2 that are my kids but I might give up and return it and go back to the other Pro Plan. Any ideas?



Maybe I missed it, but why the switch in the first place?


----------



## Lilo_vom_Haus_Weislogel (Oct 26, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> I spoke with their customer service (always super responsive) and the traces of ethoxyquin are eliminated as of 1/25. I think they're having an Amazon sale on the GF beef for $1/lb.
> 
> Victor is also in my rotation and it's great too.


I spoke with SDF owner tonight - super helpful! I'm out of their delivery area but as soon as they show up on Amazon I'll definitely check out their food. 1-2 month delivery timeframe right now.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Lilo_vom_Haus_Weislogel said:


> I spoke with SDF owner tonight - super helpful! I'm out of their delivery area but as soon as they show up on Amazon I'll definitely check out their food. 1-2 month delivery timeframe right now.


Just so you know, their other varieties are available for delivery now on Amazon. The beef was just on a super sale, which is probably why Amazon is out of stock.


----------



## Liffey (Jan 12, 2017)

Dog Food and Your Dog's Health: Scary Myths | Blog4Dogs 

Check this out.

I would never ever feed Purina. 

Whole Dog Journal has a lot of good information about selecting appropriate foods. Good luck!


----------



## csmith4313 (Jul 22, 2015)

Try Earthborn it is a family owned company family owned factory. and the only grain they use it rice. But they have some grain free formulas. It's very reasonably priced.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I like Pro Plan, it is one of my favorite foods. My only complaint about it, is that it does not seem to do as good of a job of keeping my dogs teeth clean like Science Diet or Euk. It is common knowledge that most show dogs are fed it. I have never fed the sport, no need for that much protein and fat for my dogs. Ignore all the misinformation on the net. I have generally had horrible results with most of the supposed 5 star foods that use the ingredients list as a marketing tool, and don't employee any nutritionists, only have a marketing department and don't do any feeding studies. Oh and any ingredient that leaves the human food chain and is intended for pet food, must be clearly labeled as inedible animal food, so it does not re-enter the human food chain, so Purina is clearly abiding by federal law, but just another example of misinformation on the net. Let your dog tell you what works for him/her, not some wanna be internet nutritionist.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Ouch just read the review of Pro Plan, 2 stars might as well get Old Roy, here is a link to the review 
Purina Pro Plan Sport Dog Food | Review | Rating | Recalls


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

What bugs me about companies like Purina is they use the crap ingredients then advertise it as though it is the best quality available. And to back up their claim the charge an amount equal to what you pay for a good quality dog food. The result, people who equate quality with price (and want the best for their pets) are duped into buying pet food that is no better than the cheaper stuff. 

I call that lying by misdirection and I don't do business with companies who subscribe to the tactic. The same it true of those companies who source their ingredients from China but assemble it in the USA and then plaster "Made in the USA" all over their packaging. 

It's none of my business if someone decides to purchase Purina but price it accordingly and stop lying to the public about what they're buying. For example, Purina Pro receives DogFoodAdvisor's *second-lowest *tier rating of *2.5 stars (i.e. it's junk) *while 4Heatth, which cost about the same, receives the Advisor’s second-highest tier rating of *4 stars*.


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I never thought I would feed Pro Plan, but after years of trying to find something that would work for my now senior girl, I finally tried the sensitive skin formula. It works and no more scratching or throwing up. My other two usually get either Victor or Nature's Domain but sometimes they have the pro plan as well. All are doing well. I do often add in things like sardines, veggies, etc. They also get a little canned food as well. For teeth, the two that can eat chicken get a chicken wing or back once a week or so. I would be careful of the Natures Logic food as some are saying on dogfoodadvisor that it is not properly balanced with vitamins. But just do your homework and feed what works for your dog and budget.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I feed purina feeds to all my animals- horses, cow, chickens, dogs. I used the puppy chow, now I feed the purina large breed puppy to my GSD. She is healthy, growing, shiny coat,no problems.


----------



## Lilo_vom_Haus_Weislogel (Oct 26, 2014)

dz0qp5 said:


> I like Pro Plan, it is one of my favorite foods. My only complaint about it, is that it does not seem to do as good of a job of keeping my dogs teeth clean like Science Diet or Euk. It is common knowledge that most show dogs are fed it. I have never fed the sport, no need for that much protein and fat for my dogs. Ignore all the misinformation on the net. I have generally had horrible results with most of the supposed 5 star foods that use the ingredients list as a marketing tool, and don't employee any nutritionists, only have a marketing department and don't do any feeding studies. Oh and any ingredient that leaves the human food chain and is intended for pet food, must be clearly labeled as inedible animal food, so it does not re-enter the human food chain, so Purina is clearly abiding by federal law, but just another example of misinformation on the net. Let your dog tell you what works for him/her, not some wanna be internet nutritionist.


I can't imaging millions of dogs being fed Pro Plan are in horrible condition because they don't use "Whole Food" type ingredients. Granted I understand where people are coming from when they say there are extra fillers which is reflected in the prices. There is certainly a lot of debate around raw, kibble and food in general and I'm not an expert


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey I'm one of the guilty ones here, I fed my old GSD Alpo and Purina canned food for most of his life ( I just didn't know any better) He lived to 14.5 and was healthy and active for most of it. Could he has lived to 16 or more if I fed better food ?...I'll never know. But I don't beat myself up about it, I did the best I could at that time and between raising kids, work and all that other life stuff going on back then, I'm sure I wouldn't be able to afford feeding a $100 bag anyhow. Now semi retired and kids grown up I look at things very different, lol. **** I used to give my kids $5 to go eat lunch at McDonalds and Macaroni and Cheese with Hotdogs was served for dinner a couple of times a week (now knowing what's in Hotdogs its surprising Kids are healthy too, lol).


----------



## SammyS778 (Oct 31, 2018)

yeap, we do feed with Purina Pro Plan Sport


----------



## SammyS778 (Oct 31, 2018)

I have been using Purina Pro Plan for large puppies. For our puppy this is the best puppy food . This is what the breeder was using but I also bought a too larger bag then I realised so kept it. Our puppy licks the bowl clean every time.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Pro Plan is a great food. There are a lot of great foods. There are also people who will say its full of fillers and crap ingredients but the fact is that Purina has been around for a long time, employs veterinary nutritionists, and conducts feeding trials to prove the safety and balance of their diets. Only a few companies actually do that, the others being Royal Canin, Eukanuba, and Hills. While I do feed Victor, I also will throw in some RC and Euk. Most foods out there arent formulated by veterinary nutritionists and have zero feeding trials proving their safety.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is so true. I know people who feed Purina proplan breeders a vet who switched from raw to Purina proplan and her dogs looked just as good - a vet to I might add. It is hard to look at those ingredients but the trials and veterinary nutritionist that back these foods does speak volumes. Food is confusing you just have to go by how your dog looks and health.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I know quite a few people that are going back to Purina after the DCM scare. I've met a few dogs on Pro Plan Sport 30/20 and they look good. I'm transitioning to Sensitive Skin and Stomach with my two to see how they do.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My girl is currently on PPP SSS. I tried FirstMate given the DCM scare as I was feeding Acana, but she was constantly biting herself and itching non-stop. She also was disinterested in the food, which is super rare for her. She'd walk away from her bowl with it being only partially eaten when she's the kind of dog to lick it clean afterwards. 

I'm still on the fence about it. Morally, I've been against super large food companies because I'm always concerned about ethics. But so far, I have no complaints in terms of my girl. She loves the food (Salmon recipe) and is back to licking the bowl clean. She isn't biting or itching herself non-stop, and I did a hard switch too. No slow integration. Poops are 100% normal, same size, same frequency. My SIL's Golden breeder feeds her dogs PPP Focus and her dog's grandmother is still kicking and healthy at almost 15 years old. A great feat for a Golden given their incidence rates of cancer and other ailments.


----------



## jenjohnson (Nov 26, 2018)

We are on purina pro plan sport 30/20 salmon recipe, and mine loves it. His coat is soft, his stools are normal when he’s eating it, etc. i was torn between royal canin and proplan but went with proplan and haven’t stopped feeding it to him since 8 weeks. Have been interested in Victor but because he’s doing so well, i don’t see a point to just change his diet.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

No. I don't like that Purina uses *menadione*, a controversial form of vitamin K linked to liver toxicity, allergies and the abnormal break-down of red blood cells.


----------

